# Betta obsessed with the corner of his tank



## Makofishy (Apr 17, 2010)

I just got a betta yesterday. He's very active and moves around the tank a lot, BUT! he is obsessed with the right corner of his tank. He's start what looks to be ramming into the side up and down then just sit for a minute before repeating the process. He'll then swim around to the other side and swim around lazily. But when he gets around to that other side the "ramming" starts up again. Is this because he wants more room or thinks there's another fish? Or something else? Or am I just being a worried parent? :shock:


----------



## bettacolors (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont know but my betta does that 2


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky did something like that.
How long has he been in his tank? 
If it has only been a week or two, He may still be getting used to the tank. 
Try feeding him on the other side of his tank, and he will eat over there.
If he doesn't, then try to add some "Enrichment" in there like a betta log, leaf, or mirror. That's what I did with Lucky.
:nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. He might be seeing his reflection in the corner.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. He might be seeing his reflection in the corner.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Makofishy (Apr 17, 2010)

He's only been in the tank for a day. I have heard stories of betta's killing themselves by doing that.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It seems like he's seeing his reflection and he's trying to get at it. They're called "fighting fish" because they will fight with each other. They are VERY territorial. Some of mine flare at themselves, but most realize it's just their reflection and they stop eventually. You could put a plant or something up against it so he stops doing it.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

Not to be rude or anything but I can the see the "cube" in your avatar. Is that your actual betta and his set up? 

This?









I would SERIOUSLY suggest getting something better....Waaaay better he def needs more room. I know I have that same cube I bought for my first betta and only used it for 1 day realizing there is Noooo way a fish can live in there. I use it now just for salt baths. plus for 9-10 more dollars you could get a 2.5 gallon at walmart with filter, cartrigages, light, food, and conditioner.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never heard of a betta flaring itself to death.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

No, I haven't either. They could hurt themselves if they knock really hard against something.


----------



## LoganLennox (Mar 29, 2010)

I've had several bettas flare at their reflection til they just couldn't anymore, but they didn't really hurt temselves... It's not good for them but in some cases with glass aquariums and various lighting conditions it can't be helped. I usually find mine in the corner every once in a while usually around the same time of day. On another note, I have used a mirror to get my betta to flare at times when her color seems pale or she seems to be lazy and she livens right up. I read somewhere once that if you use a mirror to make them flare you should pull it away before s/he backs away so as to give them the feeling of being the 'winner' I don't know if that part is true or not, but I do it just in case.


----------

